# FreeBSD 13.1 AMD 4700U amdgpu X failing to start



## zedth2 (Sep 23, 2022)

Hi,
I'm real new to BSD. I'm trying to run X on my laptop. It's running a 4700U which according to the list says it's supported. When I startx with no .xinitrc and nothing in xorg.conf.d it fails and I'm not sure why. I did add the amdgpu to the rc.conf through sysctl and I think it's loaded? I'm not entirely sure how to check.

I also tried it with the xorg.conf that X -configure generated. I put that in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/xorg.conf but that didn't seem to make a difference either.

I've been using Linux for a number of years and I'm trying to daily drive FreeBSD for a while to try it.

I found a reddit thread of the same issue but no one posted a solution. I also did put GhostBSD on a thumb drive and tried to boot that and that also didn't work but I didn't look to hard into that one.

Thank You!! I look forward to reading BSD code and not understanding it!!


----------



## bsduck (Sep 24, 2022)

Welcome!



zedth2 said:


> I did add the amdgpu to the rc.conf through sysctl and I think it's loaded? I'm not entirely sure how to check.


It should be if graphics/drm-kmod is installed. You can check currently loaded modules with `kldstat`.



> [  1139.664] (II) AMDGPU(0): [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.
> [  1139.665] (II) AMDGPU(1): [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.


... you may need to install x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu.

Your Xorg.0.log seem to be the output when using the auto-generated xorg.conf. Could you please remove this file and share what the log looks like when no configuration file is present? Also make sure your user is a member of the `video` group.

I'm not familiar with AMD hardware but I'm surprised to see two devices automatically configured. You only have a single APU, right?


----------



## zedth2 (Sep 24, 2022)

Alright I double checked I do have drm-kmod and xf86-video-amdgpu installed through ports. I'm still not sure when I should use pkg versus ports but tangent.

When I tried without the xorg.conf it's trying to use scfb for some reason? I vaguely remember another forum saying the PCI numbers were different than the defaults but I can't find it now. But I have no idea how to figure that stuff out. But cross referencing pciconf and the config X spit out I thought those look right.

Edit: Forgot to add kldstat.txt though I think it looks right anyways.


----------



## zedth2 (Sep 24, 2022)

I found this post. That dmesg doesn't look like mine. Makes me think it's not loading the firmware for mine. I'll attach here.









						amd vega and radeon series vga card driver for FreeBSD 12.1 and 12.2 tutorial for beginner[update 2020-12-16]
					

amd apu vga card driver for FreeBSD 12.1  tutorial for beginner  I’m a newbie for freebsd and have some experience for linux. I have just installed FreeBSD for one week, I met a lot of trouble when I use it. I just want to tell everyone that how to solve this problem  then you could  save you...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## zedth2 (Sep 24, 2022)

Okay I fixed my problem. Though someone is gonna have to explain this one to me.

Originally I installed kmod-drm through /usr/ports. Just now I installed it using pkg which looks like it forced it to update and now X is working.

....and now the touchpad doesn't work, *head on desk* guess I'll go internet search that now.


----------

